# Taliban overrun Afghan National Army outpost in Kunar



## MikeL (13 Apr 2013)

http://www.longwarjournal.org/threat-matrix/archives/2013/04/taliban_overrun_afghan_nationa.php#ixzz2QJR5NUSk



> Taliban overrun Afghan National Army outpost in Kunar
> By BILL ROGGIOApril 12, 2013 12:04 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------

